# Sismos Portugal - 2012



## AnDré (9 Fev 2012 às 12:25)

*Tópico para seguimentos de sismos ocorridos em Portugal durante o ano de 2012.*


*Links úteis*

*Sismos Portugal:*

Instituto de Meteorologia - Informação Sísmica
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismObservGeral.jsp

Instituto de Meteorologia - Comunicados Sismologia
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismComunicadosActivos.jsp

Observatório Vulcanológico e Sismológico da Universidade dos Açores
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Cvarg/

Instituto Geofísico Infante D Luiz
http://www.igidl.ul.pt/sismologia_new.htm

Centro de Geofísica de Évora
http://www.cge.uevora.pt/



*Sismos Europa/Mediterrâneo:*

European-Mediterranean Seismological Centre
http://www.emsc-csem.org/

Geofon Potsdam
http://geofon.gfz-potsdam.de/db/eqinfo.php

*Sismos Global:*

U.S. Geological Survey - U.S. Geological Survey
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/

Live Internet Seismic Server
http://aslwww.cr.usgs.gov/Seismic_Data/heli2.shtml


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2012 às 12:26)

> *Aviso de Sismo no Continente*
> 2012-02-09
> 08:01:29
> 
> ...


IM - Sismologia - Comunicados



> *Sismo de 3,0 registado em Aljezur não foi sentido pela população*
> 09 | 02 | 2012
> 10.42H
> 
> ...


Destak.pt


----------



## fablept (3 Mar 2012 às 16:23)

> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores registou um sismo às 05:30h (hora local) com epicentro a cerca de 29 km a oeste da Várzea, Ginetes. De acordo com a informação disponível, o evento foi sentido com intensidade máxima de III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Ginetes e Candelária.
> 
> CVARG


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Mar 2012 às 13:03)

AnDré disse:


> IM - Sismologia - Comunicados
> 
> 
> Destak.pt



Conheço lá gente que sentiu esse sismo, e segundo se diz não foram assim tão poucas. Acontece que a população lá é muito pouca, e idosa, com certeza ninguém sequer sabe ou vai preocupar-se em comunicar via-IM que sentiu um sismo. Além disso as casas são todas baixas. Mas este sismo, sendo tão perto da costa (cerca de 20 km), é difícil ninguém o sentir com uma intensidade 3.0...


----------



## fablept (4 Mar 2012 às 15:45)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Conheço lá gente que sentiu esse sismo, e segundo se diz não foram assim tão poucas. Acontece que a população lá é muito pouca, e idosa, com certeza ninguém sequer sabe ou vai preocupar-se em comunicar via-IM que sentiu um sismo. Além disso as casas são todas baixas. Mas este sismo, sendo tão perto da costa (cerca de 20 km), é difícil ninguém o sentir com uma intensidade 3.0...



Acredito que isso aplica-se a imensos sismos, no sismo de ontem de M3.7 em S.Miguel, apesar de ter sido sentido em algumas freguesias de S.Miguel, o IM não classificou o sismo como "sentido" pois não deve ter recebido nenhum tipo de feedback.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2012 às 12:02)

*Sismo abala região de Sever do Vouga e Albergaria-a-Velha*


> Um sismo com a magnitude de 2.5 na escala de Richter foi hoje sentido na região de Sever do Vouga e Albergaria-a-Velha, de acordo com o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM).
> 
> O sismo, que foi sentido com intensidade máxima III na escala de Mercalli, ocorreu às 7h46 e o epicentro localizou-se a seis quilómetros a Noroeste de Sever do Vouga.
> 
> ...


----------



## fablept (7 Mar 2012 às 14:44)

> Um sismo de fraca intensidade foi sentido hoje de manhã na ilha Graciosa, especialmente nas localidades de Guadalupe, Pedras Brancas e Ribeirinha, revelou o Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA).
> 
> Os dados do Centro de Vigilância e Informação Sismovulcânica dos Açores indicam que o abalo foi sentido com intensidade máxima II na escala de Mercalli Modificada, cujo máximo é XII.
> 
> ...



Na última semana, desenvolveu-se uma crise sísmica junto à costa da Ilha da Graciosa, sismos de fraca magnitude (<2.5).







> 2012-03-07 09:03:21	39.043	-28.056	2.1 ML	SW Vitoria (Graciosa)	II 	GRACIOSA: Guadalupe, Pedras Brancas, Ribeirinha
> 2012-03-05 18:42:33	39.026	-28.072	2.1 ML	SSW Vitoria (Graciosa)
> 2012-03-04 22:58:12	39.036	-28.05	2.2 ML	SW Vitoria (Graciosa)
> 2012-03-04 11:21:40	39.028	-28.071	2.5 ML	SSW Vitoria (Graciosa)
> ...


----------



## fablept (8 Mar 2012 às 14:32)

> Novo sismo sentido na ilha Graciosa com fraca intensidade
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores registou um evento às 07:20h (hora local, UTC-1), com epicentro a 6 km a SSW de Vitória, ilha Graciosa.
> 
> 
> ...


Fonte:
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Paginas/home-cvarg.aspx


----------



## fablept (10 Mar 2012 às 18:28)

Mais um sismo sentido na ilha da Graciosa



> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 10-03-2012 pelas 16:25 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 2.6 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou próximo de Luz (Graciosa).
> 
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na Freguesia de Guadalupe (Ribeirinha) na Ilha da Graciosa.
> ...




```
2012-03-10 17:25:56 39.03 -28.051 2.6 ML SSW Vitoria (Graciosa) III 	GRACIOSA
2012-03-08 08:20:33 39.031 -28.063 2.2 ML SSW Vitoria (Graciosa) III  GRACIOSA:Almas, Ribeirinha, Pedras Brancas
2012-03-07 09:03:21 39.043 -28.056 2.1 ML SW Vitoria (Graciosa) II GRACIOSA: Guadalupe, Pedras Brancas, Ribeirinha
2012-03-05 18:42:33 39.026 -28.072 2.1 ML SSW Vitoria (Graciosa)
2012-03-04 22:58:12 39.036 -28.05 2.2 ML SW Vitoria (Graciosa)
2012-03-04 11:21:40 39.028 -28.071 2.5 ML SSW Vitoria (Graciosa)
2012-03-04 08:28:39 39.016 -28.079 2.0 ML SW Vitoria (Graciosa)
2012-03-04 01:59:21 39.027 -28.069 2.2 ML SW Vitoria (Graciosa)
```


----------



## fablept (14 Mar 2012 às 12:30)

> Novo sismo de fraca intensidade sentido na ilha Graciosa
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores informa que no dia 13 de Março foi registado um evento às 22:46h (hora local, UTC-1), com epicentro a 3 km a SW de Vitória, ilha Graciosa.
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na ilha Graciosa, nomeadamente em Ribeirinha, Almas e Guadalupe.
> ...




```
2012-03-13 23:46:14 39.053 -28.07 2.8 ML SW Vitoria (Graciosa) III GRACIOSA:Ribeirinha,Guadalupe e Almas
2012-03-10 17:25:56 39.03 -28.051 2.6 ML SSW Vitoria (Graciosa) III 	GRACIOSA
2012-03-08 08:20:33 39.031 -28.063 2.2 ML SSW Vitoria (Graciosa) III  GRACIOSA:Almas, Ribeirinha, Pedras Brancas
2012-03-07 09:03:21 39.043 -28.056 2.1 ML SW Vitoria (Graciosa) II GRACIOSA: Guadalupe, Pedras Brancas, Ribeirinha
2012-03-05 18:42:33 39.026 -28.072 2.1 ML SSW Vitoria (Graciosa)
2012-03-04 22:58:12 39.036 -28.05 2.2 ML SW Vitoria (Graciosa)
2012-03-04 11:21:40 39.028 -28.071 2.5 ML SSW Vitoria (Graciosa)
2012-03-04 08:28:39 39.016 -28.079 2.0 ML SW Vitoria (Graciosa)
2012-03-04 01:59:21 39.027 -28.069 2.2 ML SW Vitoria (Graciosa)
```


----------



## fablept (17 Mar 2012 às 18:50)

Ontem e hoje houve um enxame de sismos a Oeste do Faial, 12 sismos no espaço de 36h! Fora os sismos de magnitude inferior a 2 que o IM não informa.

Depois de alguns dias de acalmia, ontem a actividade sísmica na Graciosa intensificou-se e com dois sismos sentidos hoje


> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 17-03-2012 pelas 17:15 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 2.0 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou próximo de Sta Cruz da Graciosa (Graciosa).
> 
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na freguesia de Guadalupe, na Ilha da Graciosa.
> ...




```
2012-03-17 18:15 39,07 -28,02 8 2,0 Graciosa (Ilha) 	II/III	Guadalupe (IM)
2012-03-17 18:15:27 39.032-28.058 2.1 ML SSW Vitoria (Graciosa)	III 	GRACIOSA: Guadalupe
2012-03-17 12:49:16 39.013 -28.09 1.6 ML SW Vitoria (Graciosa)
2012-03-16 22:52:06 38.993 -28.112 1.5 ML SW Vitoria (Graciosa)		
2012-03-16 21:26:17 39.014 -28.088 1.7 ML SW Vitoria (Graciosa)
2012-03-13 23:46:14 39.053 -28.07 2.8 ML SW Vitoria (Graciosa) III GRACIOSA:Ribeirinha,Guadalupe e Almas
2012-03-10 17:25:56 39.03 -28.051 2.6 ML SSW Vitoria (Graciosa) III 	GRACIOSA
2012-03-08 08:20:33 39.031 -28.063 2.2 ML SSW Vitoria (Graciosa) III  GRACIOSA:Almas, Ribeirinha, Pedras Brancas
2012-03-07 09:03:21 39.043 -28.056 2.1 ML SW Vitoria (Graciosa) II GRACIOSA: Guadalupe, Pedras Brancas, Ribeirinha
2012-03-05 18:42:33 39.026 -28.072 2.1 ML SSW Vitoria (Graciosa)
2012-03-04 22:58:12 39.036 -28.05 2.2 ML SW Vitoria (Graciosa)
2012-03-04 11:21:40 39.028 -28.071 2.5 ML SSW Vitoria (Graciosa)
2012-03-04 08:28:39 39.016 -28.079 2.0 ML SW Vitoria (Graciosa)
2012-03-04 01:59:21 39.027 -28.069 2.2 ML SW Vitoria (Graciosa)
```


----------



## Hazores (21 Mar 2012 às 00:38)

Mais um sismo na Graciosa



> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Centro de Vigilância e Informação Sismovulcânica dos Açores, no dia 20 de Março, foi registado um evento às 14:38 (hora local, UTC-1), com epicentro a 3 km a SW de Vitória, ilha Graciosa .
> 
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na ilha Graciosa.
> ...


----------



## irpsit (21 Mar 2012 às 12:31)

Não dá para saber ainda se esta crise sísmica é relacionada com tectónica das placas, ou se com movimentos de magma, ou se ambos.

Se o IM disponibilizasse dados de tremor harmónico poderia dizer-se com isso.

Mas noto que a profundidade dos sismos está gradualmente a diminuir; mesmo que seja uma crise predominantemente tectónica, o magma pode subir e preencher as falhas (intrusões). Se encontrar caminho até à superfície poderia haver uma erupção. Para já é tudo um ?.


----------



## fablept (21 Mar 2012 às 14:08)

irpsit disse:


> Não dá para saber ainda se esta crise sísmica é relacionada com tectónica das placas, ou se com movimentos de magma, ou se ambos.
> 
> Se o IM disponibilizasse dados de tremor harmónico poderia dizer-se com isso.
> 
> Mas noto que a profundidade dos sismos está gradualmente a diminuir; mesmo que seja uma crise predominantemente tectónica, o magma pode subir e preencher as falhas (intrusões). Se encontrar caminho até à superfície poderia haver uma erupção. Para já é tudo um ?.



A CVARG descartou ontem a possibilidade da actividade sísmica estar relacionada com vulcanismo. Antes assim, é mais uma crise sísmica tectónica no arquipélago.. 



> Afastada ligação entre sismo e incremento de atividade vulcânica
> 
> Regional | 2012-03-20 15:38
> As pesquisas de campo desenvolvidas na Graciosa desde domingo permitem afastar qualquer ligação dos sismos registados nesta ilha do Grupo Central dos Açores a um eventual incremento da atividade vulcânica naquela zona, revelou hoje o responsável pelas investigações.
> ...


----------



## irpsit (21 Mar 2012 às 19:11)

Bem, gostava de saber como é que essa hipótese é descartada, que dados é que levam a concluir isso 

Por exemplo, faltam dados de medições GPS, na Graciosa. O GPS é muito útil para saber se o vulcão está ou não próximo de uma erupção. Outros dois sinais são tremor harmónico (mais uma vez faltam os dados), e uma ocorrência de sismos em profundidade que vai se aproximando da superfície (algo que assim de imediato parece estar a ocorrer, mas por si só não é sinal suficiente).

Tomar conclusões vulcânicas ou não através de fumarolas ou da água não tem muita fiabilidade. Só costumam haver alterações nestas (ou de libertação de gases) quando o magma está mesmo próximo da superfície, e mesmo assim pode não significar nada.

Se a Graciosa registar inflação GPS mais súbita recentemente então provavelmente há um link vulcânico. Se houver tremor harmónico de alta frequência então ainda mais certeza tenho desse elo. Se não houver nenhuma alteração no GPS nem tremor, então provavelmente não há qualquer ligação vulcânica.


Alguém sabe destes dados?
Talvez vocês saibam de algo...



fablept disse:


> A CVARG descartou ontem a possibilidade da actividade sísmica estar relacionada com vulcanismo. Antes assim, é mais uma crise sísmica tectónica no arquipélago..


----------



## AzoreanShark (21 Mar 2012 às 19:38)

"CIVISA procede à análise laboratorial das águas e gases amostrados na missão à ilha Graciosa"
"Resultados da missão à ilha Graciosa serão divulgados na tarde de quinta-feira"

Já houve naquele local crises semelhantes que não me engano...


----------



## fablept (21 Mar 2012 às 20:20)

irpsit disse:


> Bem, gostava de saber como é que essa hipótese é descartada, que dados é que levam a concluir isso
> 
> Por exemplo, faltam dados de medições GPS, na Graciosa. O GPS é muito útil para saber se o vulcão está ou não próximo de uma erupção. Outros dois sinais são tremor harmónico (mais uma vez faltam os dados), e uma ocorrência de sismos em profundidade que vai se aproximando da superfície (algo que assim de imediato parece estar a ocorrer, mas por si só não é sinal suficiente).
> 
> ...



Boas..

Acho que não dá para aceder aos dados dos sismometros da ilha da Graciosa, pelo que li são privados ao IM e ao CIVISA. Provavelmente apenas com autorização das entidades há acesso aos servidores. 

Mas a Graciosa como todas as ilhas dos Açores está bem apedrejada de sensores, só na Graciosa acho que estão instalados 6 sismometros, espalhados pela ilha e quase de certeza que tb tem estações de GPS.

O meu geofono está disponível para fazer uma visita à Graciosa, mas não tem alojamento

A maioria dos sismos tem sido localizada no mar, se houvesse uma inflação, uma estação GPS a (sei lá) 10km iria registar alguma alteração, ou uma inflação é muito localizada para ser registada >10km?



jpmcouto disse:


> "CIVISA procede à análise laboratorial das águas e gases amostrados na missão à ilha Graciosa"
> "Resultados da missão à ilha Graciosa serão divulgados na tarde de quinta-feira"
> 
> Já houve naquele local crises semelhantes que não me engano...



Vamos a ver o que vão dizer, o AcorianoOriental veio logo com a notícia, mas o site do CVARG ainda não deu nenhuma explicação/informação..


----------



## irpsit (23 Mar 2012 às 00:05)

A inflação seria mais notória e fácil de detectar se se tratasse de um vulcão central como numa das caldeiras de São Miguel ou no Pico. Se houver subida do magma lateralmente é menos significativo. Geralmente a inflação pode ser detectada até 10km ou 20km da origem. Depende da quantidade de magma. E inflação + crise sísmica não significa erupção, os vulcões são bastante imprevisíveis. Geralmente a inflação é detectada num vulcão anos ou décadas ou até séculos antes da erupção.

Temos exemplos. Yellowstone e Toba, dois supervulcões não apresentam inflação significativa. Portanto qualquer erupção ainda está longe. O St Helens registou inflação semanas antes da sua erupção, o Katla cá na Islândia já tem inflação há mais de 15 anos. Não sei, como está São Miguel, mas eu diria que se houver lá inflação, então isso é sinal claro de que uma das caldeiras se aproxima de erupção, mas que poderia estar ainda a décadas.





fablept disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Acho que não dá para aceder aos dados dos sismometros da ilha da Graciosa, pelo que li são privados ao IM e ao CIVISA. Provavelmente apenas com autorização das entidades há acesso aos servidores.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (23 Mar 2012 às 01:37)

É possível que na Graciosa nem sequer existam instrumentos para medir a deformação GPS de forma permanente, quanto mais online para todos hehe, provavelmente nem no próprio CVARG tem acesso a esse tipo de coisas hoje em dia ... 
Pelo que percebi ao pesquisar na Net, esse tipo de trabalho é feito apenas anualmente em trabalho de campo. 
Somos um pouco mais pobres do que outros países... 

Mas também posso estar a dizer um grande disparate, mas foi o que me pareceu. A não ser assim, nada melhor que disponibilizarem os dados publicamente,


----------



## fablept (23 Mar 2012 às 14:49)

irpsit disse:


> A inflação seria mais notória e fácil de detectar se se tratasse de um vulcão central como numa das caldeiras de São Miguel ou no Pico. Se houver subida do magma lateralmente é menos significativo. Geralmente a inflação pode ser detectada até 10km ou 20km da origem. Depende da quantidade de magma. E inflação + crise sísmica não significa erupção, os vulcões são bastante imprevisíveis. Geralmente a inflação é detectada num vulcão anos ou décadas ou até séculos antes da erupção.
> 
> Temos exemplos. Yellowstone e Toba, dois supervulcões não apresentam inflação significativa. Portanto qualquer erupção ainda está longe. O St Helens registou inflação semanas antes da sua erupção, o Katla cá na Islândia já tem inflação há mais de 15 anos. Não sei, como está São Miguel, mas eu diria que se houver lá inflação, então isso é sinal claro de que uma das caldeiras se aproxima de erupção, mas que poderia estar ainda a décadas.



Obrigado pela explicação..supostamente a crise na Lagoa de Fogo na década passada foi devido a inflação e deflação, mas pelo que tive a ver nos registos sísmicos não encontrei nada relacionado com tremor harmónico..apenas eram sismos normais.

O CVARG já lançou as suas conclusões..



> 22-03-2012 20:00
> Graciosa
> Crise sísmica a SW da ilha Graciosa mantém características tectónicas
> 
> ...






Vince disse:


> É possível que na Graciosa nem sequer existam instrumentos para medir a deformação GPS de forma permanente, quanto mais online para todos hehe, provavelmente nem no próprio CVARG tem acesso a esse tipo de coisas hoje em dia ...
> Pelo que percebi ao pesquisar na Net, esse tipo de trabalho é feito apenas anualmente em trabalho de campo.
> Somos um pouco mais pobres do que outros países...
> 
> Mas também posso estar a dizer um grande disparate, mas foi o que me pareceu. A não ser assim, nada melhor que disponibilizarem os dados publicamente,



Pelo menos em 2008 haviam 6 estações GPS permanentes em S.Miguel..
http://www.exupery-vfrs.de/fileadmi...late/Exupery-Hamburg200806-MontalvoGarcia.pdf

Agora no resto das ilhas não faço a minima..mas tb nos últimos 15 anos(?) a  zona do Fogo-Congro foi a zona mais irrequieta dos Açores no interior de uma ilha. 

Sobre os dados online sísmicos e GPS, talvez nunca dedicaram a isso pois não havia interesse por parte das pessoas e a verdade é que se não for uma pessoa com minimo de conhecimento a ler os dados, pode haver boatos e alguma confusão/pânico. Mas temos sorte, a única estação em Portugal com os dados facilmente acessíveis é na zona do Fogo

Hoje durante a madrugada houve mais um sismo na Graciosa, ML1.6.


----------



## Sombra (24 Mar 2012 às 00:38)

Boa Noite.

Espero que me possam ajudar.

Será isto preocupante?
São todos praticamente no mesmo sítio

Portugal Continental e Arquip. da Madeira (Data de atualização 2012-03-23 23:10)
Data(TU)	Lat.	Lon.	Prof.	Mag.	Ref.	Grau	Local
2012-03-23 23:10	36,35	-9,14	12	1,6	SW Cabo S.Vicente       ---
2012-03-23 23:06	36,29	-9,08	11	3,1	SW Cabo S.Vicente	--- 
2012-03-23 22:19	36,02	-4,79	10	2,1	Alboran	---	---
2012-03-23 21:46	36,33	-9,00	11	1,6	S Cabo S.Vicente	---	---
2012-03-23 21:33	36,29	-9,13	5	2,4	SW Cabo S.Vicente	---	---
2012-03-23 21:19	36,31	-8,99	16	3,1	S Cabo S.Vicente	---	---
2012-03-23 21:15	38,50	-8,10	4	1,1	SW Evora	---	---
2012-03-23 20:46	36,30	-8,95	12	1,5	S Cabo S.Vicente	---	---
2012-03-23 20:43	36,34	-9,02	5	1,8	SW Cabo S.Vicente	---	---
2012-03-23 19:19	36,35	-9,00	14	2,2	S Cabo S.Vicente	---	---
2012-03-23 17:32	36,85	-8,78	26	1,2	SE Cabo S.Vicente	---	
2012-03-23 14:42	32,68	-6,08	5	2,6	SE Rabat (MARR)	---	---

Fonte: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/actividade/

E aqui só estão registados os 4 maiores, mas vê-se claramente que é tudo no mesmo lugar.  Basta carregar no ponto vermelho e surge imediatamente a pergunta: Escolha um dos 4 sismos para ver detalhes.

http://www.emsc-csem.org/#2




Eu sei que é normal haver sismos nesta região... mas todos no mesmo lugar 
Será isso normal?


----------



## Vince (24 Mar 2012 às 02:13)

Por vezes acontece, eu até prefiro que seja assim, até estou a estranhar não aparecer um maior um dia destes, um  5 ou 6, ficaria mais descansado, embora claro, tudo isso seja relativo sem grande suporte cientifico.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mar 2012 às 13:17)

Vince disse:


> Por vezes acontece, eu até prefiro que seja assim, até estou a estranhar não aparecer um maior um dia destes, um  5 ou 6, ficaria mais descansado, embora claro, tudo isso seja relativo sem grande suporte cientifico.



Eu também concordo contigo  Vince. O último sismo que tivemos nessa zona já tem uns aninhos, mesmo na falha de Gorringe tem estado normalmente desactiva, eu quando falo em desactiva falo em sismos sentidos, normalmente por ano costuma fazer 1 ou 2 sismos sentidos nessa zona. O último sismo sentido nessa zona que teve esses sismos todos seguidos foi de 4.0 a 31 de Março de 2010 e na falha de Gorringe é de 6.0 no dia 17 de Dezembro de 2009.


----------



## Cenomaniano (24 Mar 2012 às 14:55)




----------



## GTi (26 Mar 2012 às 09:29)

Houve algum sismo na zona de Lisboa, ou que possa ter sido sentido pelo Parque das Nações, por volta das 02h de hoje?

Tive um relato de tal facto.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Mar 2012 às 12:01)

GTi disse:


> Houve algum sismo na zona de Lisboa, ou que possa ter sido sentido pelo Parque das Nações, por volta das 02h de hoje?
> 
> Tive um relato de tal facto.



Se tal aconteceu não ficou registado... O que duvido imenso dado ser a AML. 
O ultimo nessa zona foi o supra citado.


----------



## Cenomaniano (24 Abr 2012 às 10:56)




----------



## Agreste (3 Mai 2012 às 15:31)

> Aviso de Sismo no Continente 03-05-2012 15:16
> 2012-05-03 15:16:24
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 03-05-2012 pelas 15:16 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 10 km a Norte-Noroeste de S.Brás de Alportel.
> 
> ...



Bem me queria parecer. Foi sentido sim. Vou preencher o relatório.


----------



## fablept (3 Mai 2012 às 15:44)

Localização do sismo:


----------



## Vince (3 Mai 2012 às 16:05)




----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mai 2012 às 18:05)

Aqui em Olhão sentiram o sismo, aqui em casa o monitor tremeu.  No EMSC existem testemunhos que em Tavira também foi sentido e o mesmo EMSC atribui que foi de escala V de Mercalli.


----------



## amando96 (3 Mai 2012 às 18:14)

Um conhecido também relata ter sentido em Tavira, eu logo aqui e não senti nada


----------



## Agreste (3 Mai 2012 às 19:11)

Aqui em Faro foi um estremeção súbito, parecido com uma explosão.


----------



## Zapiao (3 Mai 2012 às 19:36)

Sabem quanto tempo durou?


----------



## fablept (3 Mai 2012 às 20:00)

Alguém conseguiu destingir a chegada da onda P e S? A onda P chega primeiro, e dependo da localização iriam sentir a chegada da onda S após alguns segundos..


----------



## Agreste (4 Mai 2012 às 10:11)

Zapiao disse:


> Sabem quanto tempo durou?





fablept disse:


> Alguém conseguiu destingir a chegada da onda P e S? A onda P chega primeiro, e dependo da localização iriam sentir a chegada da onda S após alguns segundos..



Aqui foi quase como uma explosão, uma coisa súbita. Impossível notar a diferença. No outro de 17 de dezembro de 2009 deu para perceber um pouco melhor porque durou muito mais tempo. A questão do ruído primeiro e as coisas a tremelicarem.


----------



## Cenomaniano (4 Mai 2012 às 15:38)

A margem passiva a adaptar-se .....


----------



## ecobcg (9 Mai 2012 às 15:17)

Mais um pequeno sismo aqui perto:



> *Aviso de Sismo no Continente 09-05-2012 14:59*
> 2012-05-09 14:59:18
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 09-05-2012 pelas 14:59 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude *3.0* (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 35 km a Sul de Faro.
> ...


----------



## Agreste (9 Mai 2012 às 16:12)

Não dei por nada...


----------



## ecobcg (9 Mai 2012 às 16:54)

Isto deve ser do calor... mais um pequeno sismo, agora na zona da Arraiolos:



> Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 09-05-2012 16:14
> 2012-05-09 16:14:00
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 09-05-2012 pelas 16:14 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2,9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 6 km a Norte-Nordeste de Arraiolos.
> 
> ...


----------



## trepkos (9 Mai 2012 às 22:56)

ecobcg disse:


> Isto deve ser do calor... mais um pequeno sismo, agora na zona da Arraiolos:



Dei pelo sismo mas não senti a tremer, apenas ouvi o 'rugido' da terra, até comentei com amigos que devia ser um sismo. O som é inconfundível.


----------



## fablept (14 Mai 2012 às 00:14)

> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 13-05-2012 pelas 22:39 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 2.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 4 km a Norte-Nordeste da Ribeirinha (S. Miguel).
> 
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível, este sismo foi sentido, devendo em breve ser emitido novo comunicado com informação instrumental e macrossísmica actualizada.
> ...


Não senti nada

Registo no meu sensor, a +-20km do epicentro




Segundo o CVARG, o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima 5 na escala de Mercalli na cidade da Ribeira Grande.


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2012 às 00:31)

É parecido com o que ocorreu há dias atrás. Devem ser a profundidades baixas não? Visto que numas localidades sentem tanto e noutras não, numa ilha que afinal é pequena.



> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores informa que no dia 13 de Maio foi registado um evento às 22:39h (hora local, UTC), com epicentro a 9 km a NNW de Ribeira Grande, ilha de S. Miguel.
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) no concelho da Ribeira Grande e III/IV no concelho de Lagoa.
> 
> ...


----------



## fablept (14 Mai 2012 às 01:02)

Vince disse:


> É parecido com o que ocorreu há dias atrás. Devem ser a profundidades baixas não? Visto que numas localidades sentem tanto e noutras não, numa ilha que afinal é pequena.



A intensidade do sismo foi muito semelhante à do dia 29/04 na região do Congro, estando +- à mesma distancia dos dois sismos, a amplitude dos movimentos foi quase igual, apenas neste tenho alguns "spikes" maiores (acho que devido à falta de damping no sensor), mas a maioria anda à volta +-8000.

A maioria dos sismos nos Açores ocorrem em profundidades menores que 10km..mas os relacionados com a zona do Fogo-Congro costumam ocorrer a profundidades 2~3km, agora é capaz de ser devido à pouca profundidade por não se sentir noutras localidades, talvez tambem pela geologia das ilhas, por exemplo, zonas de sedimentos soltos amplifica muito mais as ondas sísmicas do que um solo rochoso (ex: http://earthquake.usgs.gov/learn/an...mplification&flash_width=400&flash_height=380).. Desde Agosto que tem havido alguns sismos com regularidade naquela zona até magnitudes 3, não senti nem um. E houve um de M1.6 que estava a 5km do epicentro e tambem não dei nada..


----------



## fablept (14 Mai 2012 às 16:24)

Sismo sentido na Ribeira Quente (S.Miguel) à 13:09.

Foi um sismo de fraca magnitude Ml1.2, e foi sentido com intensidade máxima de II na escala de Mercalli.

Localização dos sismos de ontem e hoje:


----------



## AzoreanShark (14 Mai 2012 às 19:47)

Eu senti o sismo ( Ribeira Grande), não o enquadro como um V mas sim um IV na zona em que senti. Foi amplamente sentido, sendo que 5 minutos após, já era muito comentado em redes sociais. Família cá em casa cada um no seu canto, deu conta do tremor.

Foi algo estranho, pois ao mesmo momento do sismo, ouvia-se trovoadas distantes. 

Segundo o epicentro que está marcado, não é Fogo-Congro, e sim outro local. Haver sismos naquela zona, é algo que não vejo muito.


----------



## fablept (15 Mai 2012 às 00:22)

jpmcouto disse:


> Eu senti o sismo ( Ribeira Grande), não o enquadro como um V mas sim um IV na zona em que senti. Foi amplamente sentido, sendo que 5 minutos após, já era muito comentado em redes sociais. Família cá em casa cada um no seu canto, deu conta do tremor.
> 
> Foi algo estranho, pois ao mesmo momento do sismo, ouvia-se trovoadas distantes.
> 
> Segundo o epicentro que está marcado, não é Fogo-Congro, e sim outro local. Haver sismos naquela zona, é algo que não vejo muito.



O IM considerou Norte da Lagoa do Fogo, o CVARG considerou a Norte de S.Miguel..acho que tanto um ou outra localização estão correctas.

Realmente sismos ao largo da costa da Ribeira Grande/Ribeirinha não são muito comuns, mas nos últimos anos tem havido alguns com magnitude à volta de 2 naquela zona, mas este foi dos mais fortes nos últimos anos.

Video do sismo..


----------



## AzoreanShark (15 Mai 2012 às 20:56)

Desculpa a ignorância, mas é possível haver 2 epicentros diferentes viáveis?


----------



## fablept (15 Mai 2012 às 23:03)

jpmcouto disse:


> Desculpa a ignorância, mas é possível haver 2 epicentros diferentes viáveis?



Muito possível, o epicentro é feito através da triangulação de sismometros, ora se 2 "pessoas" triangular com dados com diferentes sismometros, muito provavelmente irá haver dois epicentros, tem sempre alguma margem o epicentro..

Sobre a magnitude, acho que é a feita a média de diferentes sismometros.


----------



## PDias (17 Mai 2012 às 09:43)

Bom dia,

parece que houve um sismo de 4,6, mas no site do I.M. refere que a intensidade foi de 3,2.

http://www.ign.es/ign/layout/sismo.do#

http://www.meteo.pt/opencms/pt/sismologia/actividade/


----------



## fablept (17 Mai 2012 às 15:12)

PDias disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> parece que houve um sismo de 4,6, mas no site do I.M. refere que a intensidade foi de 3,2.
> 
> ...


Boas.

Essa magnitude 4.6 dada pelo IGM pode ser automática de uma estação sísmica ou pelo tipo de magnitude que foi calculado. Geralmente os sismos são catalogados automaticamente 15mnts após o sismo, depois são revistos por um sismólogo que corrige a magnitude, epicentro, hora, etc, provavelmente o site do IM tambem teve uma magnitude superior a 3.2 que depois foi corrigido.

Podes ver neste site, a magnitude automática dada por cada estação sísmica que registou este sismo..varia entre Ml3.0 e Ml4.5.


----------



## fablept (1 Jun 2012 às 23:28)

Alguma actividade na zona do monte submarino Josephine


```
2012-06-01 21:11 	37,58 	-13,46 	10 	2,2 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-06-01 21:06 	37,14 	-13,25 	10 	2,5 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-06-01 20:38 	37,12 	-13,54 	10 	2,4 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-06-01 20:26 	37,35 	-13,18 	10 	2,0 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-06-01 19:57 	37,28 	-13,18 	10 	2,1 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-06-01 19:43 	37,09 	-13,11 	10 	3,0 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-06-01 19:16 	37,11 	-13,08 	10 	2,1 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-06-01 18:22 	37,10 	-13,02 	10 	2,2 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-06-01 11:16 	37,14 	-13,44 	- 	2,5 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-06-01 11:00 	37,27 	-13,36 	49 	2,7 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-06-01 10:47 	37,14 	-13,05 	10 	2,6 	Josephine 	---	---

@IM
```


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jun 2012 às 22:33)

> 2012-06-02 20:54  37,00 -13,40 10 3,0 Josephine --- ---
> 2012-06-02 20:49  37,26 -13,38 10 2,5 Josephine --- ---
> 2012-06-02 20:44  36,98 -13,48 10 2,4 Josephine --- ---
> 2012-06-02 20:41  37,32 -13,26 10 2,2 Josephine --- ---
> ...



Continua pelo 2º dia a actividade sísmica na Josephire.


----------



## Agreste (3 Jun 2012 às 09:49)

Monte submarino? Mas toda aquela área não é fundo abissal de uns 3 ou 4km? Fica pra lá de Gorringe...

O enxame de sismos é intercalado por um a SW do Cabo de são Vicente...


----------



## fablept (3 Jun 2012 às 12:13)

Agreste disse:


> Monte submarino? Mas toda aquela área não é fundo abissal de uns 3 ou 4km? Fica pra lá de Gorringe...
> 
> O enxame de sismos é intercalado por um a SW do Cabo de são Vicente...



A área é conhecida como Josephine seamount..apenas traduzi à letra, não conheço a geologia da zona 
http://earthref.org/SC/SMNT-367N-0143W/

Os enxames ocorrem durante 2/3 horas e realmente ocorre um sismo a SW do Cabo de São Vicente depois de cada enxame


----------



## CptRena (3 Jun 2012 às 12:16)

Vai para lá uma "festa" de sismos
E como referido pelo Agreste, intercalado aparece um sismo a SO do Cabo de S.Vicente



> 2012-06-03 06:46 	37,28 	-13,56 	10 	2,0 	Josephine 	---	---
> 2012-06-03 06:11 	37,35 	-13,37 	10 	2,2 	Josephine 	---	---
> 2012-06-03 05:31 	37,18 	-13,12 	10 	1,8 	Josephine 	---	---
> 2012-06-03 05:27 	37,30 	-13,28 	10 	2,4 	Josephine 	---	---
> ...


----------



## Vince (3 Jun 2012 às 17:22)

Agreste disse:


> Monte submarino? Mas toda aquela área não é fundo abissal de uns 3 ou 4km? Fica pra lá de Gorringe...
> O enxame de sismos é intercalado por um a SW do Cabo de são Vicente...



Os sismos são numa área que ainda pertence à montanha a qual chamam Monte Josephine. Hoje apareceram dois sismos identificados como Abissal do Tejo, são os dois mais a leste que aparecem nas imagens, e que já estão no limite entre "montanha" e planície (vê-se melhor na 2ª imagem).
As cores na imagem tem apenas a ver com o dia em que ocorreram, e não outra coisa qualquer.











Parecem ser em torno de uns montes mais pequenos cujos picos andam pelos 4500m de profundidade (a planície tem mais de 5 mil)








Os pequenos sismos intercalados a SW Cabo S.Vicente penso que não devem ter qualquer relação, tem o padrão habitual que já vem de trás. 

Esta área é que está a ter uma pequena crise sísmica com sismos entre 2 e 3, e sempre aos 10km de profundidade. Provavelmente nada de especial, but who knows...


Outra imagem, a área destes sismos está marcada com a seta violeta, os sismos que vem na imagem (>3.5) não são de agora, mas pela imagem dá para ver que é uma zona com alguma sismicidade no passado.





(imagem retirada deste estudo)




Se quiserem ver estes sismos no Google Earth, puxem este ficheiro:
http://www.meteopt.com/imagens/varios/sismos/josephine/SismosJosephine.kmz

Se quiserem ver os sismos com o fundo do Oceano, desactivem o layer "Carta" e no Google Earth desactivem a opção "Superfície da água" no Menu "Ver".
Se não vos aparecer a profundidade verifiquem se tem a opção "Mostrar terreno" activada no ecrã de "Opções" do menu "Ferramentas".


----------



## Agreste (3 Jun 2012 às 19:22)

A essa distância e a tamanha profundidade nada de importante sairá dali a não ser a colecção dos eventos. Vai ser classificado como sismicidade normal.


----------



## Snowy (4 Jun 2012 às 13:49)

"Civisa regista actividade sísmica na zona do Banco D. João de Castro"

2012-06-04 10:24:38	38.202	-26.587	2.9 ML	Banco D. Joao de Castro		
2012-06-04 10:19:56	38.125	-26.66	3.5 ML	Banco D. Joao de Castro		
2012-06-04 10:16:44	38.122	-26.665	3.1 ML	Banco D. Joao de Castro

Fonte: http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Paginas/home-cvarg.aspx


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jun 2012 às 17:16)

Mais uns sismos na Josephine:



> 2012-06-04 11:09 37,13 -13,08 10 2,8 Josephine --- ---
> 2012-06-04 09:16 42,57 -6,73 - 1,7 SE Lugo (ESP) --- ---
> 2012-06-04 05:19 37,23 -13,21 10 2,0 Josephine --- ---
> 2012-06-04 00:26 37,34 -13,20 - 2,0 Josephine --- ---
> 2012-06-03 23:40 37,29 -13,38 10 2,0 Josephine ---



A ver vamos do que vai dar tantos sismos na Josephine a ver se a vizinha Gorringe não acorde com abanão valente como aconteceu em 2009.


----------



## fablept (4 Jun 2012 às 19:05)

Tambem está haver alguma actividade no Banco D. João de Castro (Açores)






```
2012-06-04 14:18:00	38.17	-26.62	2.3 ML	Banco D. Joao de Castro		
2012-06-04 14:05:16	38.295	-26.51	2.7 ML	N Banco D. Joao de Castro		
2012-06-04 12:48:34	38.13	-26.663	3.0 ML	Banco D. Joao de Castro		
2012-06-04 10:24:38	38.202	-26.587	2.9 ML	Banco D. Joao de Castro		
2012-06-04 10:19:56	38.125	-26.66	3.5 ML	Banco D. Joao de Castro		
2012-06-04 10:16:44	38.122	-26.665	3.1 ML	Banco D. Joao de Castro

Fonte: CVARG
```

O Banco D João de Castro é conhecido por alguma actividade sísmica, e em 1997 houve uma possível pequena erupção.. 
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banco_D._João_de_Castro


----------



## marco_antonio (4 Jun 2012 às 22:49)

confirma-se algum sismo na faja de baixo (s.miguel) a pouco?


----------



## fablept (4 Jun 2012 às 22:54)

marco_antonio disse:


> confirma-se algum sismo na faja de baixo (s.miguel) a pouco?



Não senti nada em PDL, mas confirma-se um sismo no Banco D.João de Castro de magnitude 4.0
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=271805#summary



> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 04-06-2012 pelas 21:23 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 4.0 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 70 km a Sudeste de S.Sebastião (Terceira).
> 
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) nas freguesias de Mosteiros, Ginetes e Ponta Delgada na ilha de São Miguel e foi ainda sentido na Praia da Vitória na ilha Terceira.
> ...


----------



## fablept (5 Jun 2012 às 00:08)

O registo do sismo no meu geofono:





Quem passa dias a olhar para linhas "lisas" e ao ligar o software vê um registo destes, acreditem que até suspirei fundo! Pelas minhas contas, o sismo tem uma magnitude Ml4.4.

Nos últimos 10 anos, ocorreram dezenas de sismos de magnitude >4 nos Açores, mas no Banco D.João de Castro acho que foi o mais forte.

Resta saber se este sismo foi o culminar, ou se teremos mais sismos nos próximos dias.


----------



## Azor (5 Jun 2012 às 01:06)

Boa noite, 


O sismo teve origem no Banco D. João de Castro, ( assinalado no círculo a preto) no maior vulcão submarino dos Açores que se situa a meio canal de S. Miguel e Terceira e o responsável pela maior parte dos sismos na zona sueste da Terceira e Oes-Noroeste de S. Miguel. Especialistas dizem que num futuro este vulcão vai acabar por unir S. Miguel e Terceira numa só ilha. Não sei se foi sentido na zona noroeste de S. Miguel mas é bem provável.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Azor (5 Jun 2012 às 01:50)

Vince disse:


> Correcto,  o o Banco D. João de Castro provavelmente deve ser o vulcão mais activo dos Açores. Teve uma erupção submarina aqui há uns anos e esperam-se outras. Quanto à união São Miguel-Terceira, isso é coisa para demorar uns milhares de anos...



Boa noite,

A última grande erupção deste grande Vulcão foi em Junho e Julho de 1811 que ocorreu ao largo da Ponta da Ferraria, na ilha de São Miguel dando origem a uma ilha que foi reivindicada por uma fragata inglesa  de nome "Sabrina" que ali hasteou a bandeira do seu país.

Qual não foi o espanto quando mais tarde os ingleses voltaram e não encontraram a ilha, uma vez que ela tinha se afundado. Hoje no seu lugar existe um grande baixio.

Há várias manifestações vulcânicas secundárias deste vulcão presentes em S. Miguel e que vão desde o vulcão das 7 Cidades às termas de nascente de águas quentes na zona balnear da Ferraria.

Ao longo de todo o século XX foram sentidos sismos uns mais fortes que outros nesta zona e todos com origem neste vulcão.


Sim o processo de união das 2 ilhas certamente deverá de levar muitos anos. Veja-se que por exemplo, a ilha de S. Miguel é a união de 5 vulcões todos eles que acabaram por se unir mas não de um dia para o outro como é evidente.

Cumprimentos

Ilha Sabrina:


----------



## Snowy (5 Jun 2012 às 02:14)

Azor disse:


> A última grande erupção deste grande Vulcão foi em Junho e Julho de 1811 que ocorreu ao largo da Ponta da Ferraria, na ilha de São Miguel dando origem a uma ilha que foi reivindicada por uma fragata inglesa  de nome "Sabrina" que ali hasteou a bandeira do seu país.



No verão de 1997, aquando da última crise sísmica na zona, terá havido uma erupção, mas apenas no fundo do mar. Pelo menos é a informação que consta em vários sites de vulcanologia.

http://www.horta.uac.pt/projectos/asimov/Bibliography/Other/MachadoELemos/MachadoELemos.htm


----------



## fablept (5 Jun 2012 às 03:23)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> A última grande erupção deste grande Vulcão foi em Junho e Julho de 1811 que ocorreu ao largo da Ponta da Ferraria, na ilha de São Miguel dando origem a uma ilha que foi reivindicada por uma fragata inglesa  de nome "Sabrina" que ali hasteou a bandeira do seu país.
> 
> ...



Boas.

A erupção que deu origem à ilha Sabrina foi no maciço das Sete Cidades.. e foi neste local que recentemente (1998) houve uma crise sísmica, com vários sismos sentidos nas Sete Cidades e que durante a noite registou-se um tremor harmónico..apesar de se ter registado mais alguns sismos até 1999/2000 no maciço das Sete Cidades, acalmou e estabilizou até aos dias de hoje.

Entre o Banco D.João de Castro e S.Miguel existe a Fossa Hirondelle, por isso a zona da Ferraria/Ilha Sabrina não pode estar associada ao vulcão Banco D.João de Castro.

Em 1988 houve outra crise sísmica no Banco D.J. Castro


> Since early November, tremor has been registered at the Sao Miguel and Terceira Islands stations of the Univ seismic network [but see 14:3]. This tremor appeared to originate from Don Joao de Castro Bank (38.23°N, 26.63°W, 14 m depth), a shallow submarine volcano that erupted in December 1720. Several earthquakes centered near the volcano reached MM V at Terceira, 80 km away.
> 
> Information Contacts: V. Forjaz, Univ of the Azores; NEIC; Lisbon International Service.
> 
> http://www.volcano.si.edu/world/vol_extra.cfm?name=Azores-Gibraltar_Fracture_Zone


----------



## Agreste (5 Jun 2012 às 08:46)

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 05-06-2012 pelas 06:09 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 4.1 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 140 km a Oeste do Cabo S.Vicente.


Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.


Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jun 2012 às 12:08)

Vince disse:


> Na verdade não são assim tantos, o IM é que divulga os sismos fracos também. Aqui há uns anos atrás nem saberias desta crise sísmica. Não vale a pena stressar com tudo.



Sem dúvida Vince. Tanto que esses sismos nem estão registados no EMSC, por serem sismos de fraca intensidade. Embora a falha de Gorringe tenha acordado esta manhã.  



> O EMSC indica um sismo de 4.3:
> 
> Magnitude ML 4.3
> Region AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
> ...


----------



## Snowy (5 Jun 2012 às 12:33)

fablept disse:


> Boas.
> 
> A erupção que deu origem à ilha Sabrina foi no maciço das Sete Cidades.. e foi neste local que recentemente (1998) houve uma crise sísmica, com vários sismos sentidos nas Sete Cidades e que durante a noite registou-se um tremor harmónico..apesar de se ter registado mais alguns sismos até 1999/2000 no maciço das Sete Cidades, acalmou e estabilizou até aos dias de hoje.
> 
> ...



Exactamente, mas houve uma também em 97. Foi há mais de 10 anos mas realmente recordo-me que houve duas crises sismicas distintas naquela zona. Durante pelo menos 2 anos sentiu-se sismos com alguma regularidade, mas lembro-me que os primeiros (em 96 ou 97, não me recordo exactamente) tinham epicentro na zona do Banco D. João de Castro (e há quem acredite que terá havido uma erupção submarina naquela zona em 97) mas também houve muitos sismos com epicentro na Fossa Hirondelle...morava na costa oeste na altura e lembro-me que foi um festival de sismos que perdurou durante uns bons meses sendo que houve uma noite que foram 3 abalos seguidos dos quais um foi mesmo sentido grau VI na escala de Mercalli (esses, se não estou errada, tiveram epicentro no BDJC, mas não tenho a certeza porque foram tantos que não me recordo quais exactamente tiveram origem no BDJC ou no Maciço das Sete Cidades)Sorte foi serem sismos muito curtos! Aquelas 2 crises sismicas causaram algum pânico e confusão uma vez que começou a haver muita especulação até sobre a possibilidade de haver uma erupção na Sete Cidades etc, etc, enfim, o costume nessas situações....

A última grande erupção do Banco D João de Castro foi de facto em 1720 e fica ainda a uma larga distância da antiga ilha sabrina de 1811 que se formou ao largo da Ferraria...alias o miradouro da Ferraria tem hoje o nome de "miradouro ilha Sabrina"


----------



## Azor (5 Jun 2012 às 12:58)

Snowy disse:


> A última grande erupção do Banco D João de Castro foi de facto em 1720 e fica ainda a uma larga distância da antiga ilha sabrina de 1811 que se formou ao largo da Ferraria...alias o miradouro da Ferraria tem hoje o nome de "miradouro ilha Sabrina"



Sim ainda hoje se desceres a Ferraria até lá baixo o nome daquela canada chama-se "rua ilha sabrina"

Fablet o vulcão das 7 Cidades insere-se na falha do RIFT da Terceira onde o BDJC está incluído. Ou seja, a parte oeste de S. Miguel é a continuidade da extensão vulcânica do RIFT da terceira que vai até à Graciosa. Esta falha atravessa a ilha de S. Miguel e a Terceira. Os restantes complexos vulcânicos de S. Miguel que estão activos não fazem parte do BDJC mas de outros complexos vulcânicos e que na minha opinião são muito mais perigosos porque situam-se mesmo dentro da ilha. Este vulcao como outros dos Açores naquele tempo, nasceu em 1720 com forte tremores e gases vulcanicos registados nos escritos locais da época.

E parece que houve mais um sismo nos Açores, mas este agora, na crista médio atlântica....


----------



## Cenomaniano (5 Jun 2012 às 18:24)

Um mais para os nossos lados ..


----------



## fablept (6 Jun 2012 às 00:40)

Azor disse:


> E parece que houve mais um sismo nos Açores mas este na crista médio atlântica.... As coisas andam aquecendo por cá...
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos



Já em Dezembro do ano passado houve um sismo Magnitude 4 naquela zona, este foi mais forte.

No AçorianoOriental


> A atividade sísmica na zona do banco D. João de Castro, entre as ilhas de S. Miguel e Terceira, está "acima dos valores de referência", revelou João Luís Gaspar, do Centro de Vigilância e Informação Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA).
> 
> "Desde a manhã de segunda-feira que o CIVISA regista alguma atividade sísmica acima dos valores normais na zona do banco D. João de Castro", afirmou João Luís Gaspar, acrescentando que foram registados desde essa altura oito eventos com magnitude igual ou superior a 2 na escala de Richter.
> 
> ...



O CVARG diz que actividade ainda não amainou no Banco D.João Castro..


> Mantém-se a actividade sísmica na zona do Banco D. João de Castro desde a manhã de dia 04


----------



## Cenomaniano (8 Jun 2012 às 16:53)




----------



## Snowy (11 Jun 2012 às 21:53)

Sismo de fraca intensidade sentido na ilha do Pico

​O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores registou hoje, dia 9 de Junho, pelas 08h24 (hora local), um sismo com epicentro a cerca de 4 km a sudoeste de Santa Luzia, ilha do Pico.


De acordo com a informação disponível, o evento foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Santa Luzia, no concelho de S. Roque do Pico.


Fontes
CIVISA


----------



## Snowy (11 Jun 2012 às 21:58)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 11-06-2012 06:16

2012-06-11 06:16:00

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 11-06-2012 pelas 06:16 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 2.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 6 km a Este-Sudeste de Luz (Graciosa).


Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Sta Cruz da Graciosa na ilha Graciosa.


Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.



Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IM na Internet (www.meteo.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).

Fonte: IM


Quanto ao CVARG, não refere na sua página que este sismo tenha sido sentido pela população.


----------



## fablept (11 Jun 2012 às 23:24)

Os sismos foram na mesma zona da pequena crise sísmica que ocorreu na ilha Graciosa em Março, mas até agora não houve mais nenhum sismo significante.

Houve um terceiro sismo de ML2.2 às 2 da manhã, mas como o IM tem sempre a magnitude dos sismos mais baixa do que o CVARG, provavelmente catalogou como <2.0..assim sendo já não faz parte do catálogo dado no site. Ao menos que diminuem a magnitude mínima para 1.5 para ter uma melhor ideia a actividade sísmica nos Açores..


----------



## Hazores (12 Jun 2012 às 00:41)

fablept disse:


> Os sismos foram na mesma zona da pequena crise sísmica que ocorreu na ilha Graciosa em Março, mas até agora não houve mais nenhum sismo significante.
> 
> Houve um terceiro sismo de ML2.2 às 2 da manhã, mas como o IM tem sempre a magnitude dos sismos mais baixa do que o CVARG, provavelmente catalogou como <2.0..assim sendo já não faz parte do catálogo dado no site. *Ao menos que diminuem a magnitude mínima para 1.5 para ter uma melhor ideia a actividade sísmica nos Açores*..



Concordo contigo, uma vez que os critérios meteorológicos são diferentes para os Açores (na minha opinião acho correto) o mesmo deveria suceder para a atividade sísmica, como mencionas-te anteriormente


----------



## fablept (12 Jun 2012 às 17:30)

Hazores disse:


> Concordo contigo, uma vez que os critérios meteorológicos são diferentes para os Açores (na minha opinião acho correto) o mesmo deveria suceder para a atividade sísmica, como mencionas-te anteriormente



À excepção de grandes crises sísmicas como em 2005 na zona do Fogo-Congro, a actividade sísmica nos Açores não é assim tão grande, número de sismos indicados pelo IM (Boletins, incluí <2.0) desde 2003:

2012 - 299 (até Março, média 99)
2011 - 1070 (média 89)
2010 - 1147 (média 95)
2009 - 891 (média 74)
2008 - 1073
2007 - 2168
2006 - 2401
2005 - 7391 (crise sísmica Fogo-Congro)
2004 - 1742
2003 - 1576 

Claro que se houvesse uma repetição de 2005, a animação no site do IM bloqueava com 7000 sismos, mas isso são outros 500

Acho que é de maior interesse saber sismos <2.0 em zonas vulcânicas do que em zonas tectónicas como acontece no Continente/Madeira, mas tb o CVARG segue a política de >1.5, talvez seja uma limitação?


----------



## Snowy (13 Jun 2012 às 10:49)

O Banco D. João de Castro voltou a animar-se um bocado esta manhã:


No site do IM:


Data(TU)	Lat.	Lon.	Prof.	Mag.	Ref.	Grau	Local
2012-06-13 08:02	38,24	-26,68	3	2,6	Banco D. João de Castro	---	---
2012-06-13 07:12	38,25	-26,68	-	2,2	Banco D. João de Castro	---	---
2012-06-13 07:11	38,23	-26,66	-	2,2	Banco D. João de Castro	---	---
2012-06-13 04:40	38,23	-26,70	-	2,2	Banco D. João de Castro	---	---


----------



## Snowy (13 Jun 2012 às 14:24)

Açores

Banco D. João de Castro voltou hoje a registar atividade sísmica

A região do banco submarino D. João de Castro, entre as ilhas de S. Miguel e Terceira, nos Açores, voltou a registar desde a madrugada de hoje pequenos sismos, ainda que nenhum tenha sido sentido pela população do arquipélago.

João Luís Gaspar, responsável do Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcância dos Açores, revelou à agência Lusa que a atividade sísmica hoje verificada naquela zona do oceano Atlântico, embora "merecendo referência", não constitui motivo de preocupação.

A 4 de junho, primeiro dia em que se registou um incremento da atividade sísmica no banco D. João de Castro, foi sentido um abalo com intensidade máxima III/IV na Escala de Mercalli Modificada nas ilhas de S. Miguel e Terceira.

Fonte: Agência Lusa


No site do CVARG:

2012-06-13 11:49:34	38.318	-26.611	2.3 ML	N Banco D. Joao de Castro		
2012-06-13 08:02:13	38.224	-26.714	2.7 ML	Banco D. Joao de Castro		
2012-06-13 07:12:47	38.194	-26.724	2.4 ML	Banco D. Joao de Castro		
2012-06-13 07:11:38	38.197	-26.733	2.4 ML	Banco D. Joao de Castro		
2012-06-13 04:40:42	38.233	-26.696	2.4 ML	Banco D. Joao de Castro


----------



## fablept (14 Jun 2012 às 20:11)

Snowy disse:


> (...)
> 
> No site do CVARG:
> 
> ...



Mais dois sismos hoje:



> 2012-06-14 15:42:29	38.246	-26.699	2.7 ML	Banco D. Joao de Castro
> 2012-06-14 03:09:47	38.189	-26.748	2.2 ML	Banco D. Joao de Castro
> 
> @CVARG



São sismos de menor magnitude a comparar com a semana passada, mas não deixa de ser alguma actividade na zona..


----------



## fablept (17 Jun 2012 às 19:15)

Crista Média Atlântico com alguma actividade:



> 2012-06-17 17:35 	41,62 	-29,06 	15 	3,8 	Crista Média Atlantico N 	---	---
> 2012-06-17 16:33 	38,56 	-30,21 	10 	2,8 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
> 2012-06-17 14:34 	43,61 	-29,31 	5 	4,9 	Crista Média Atlantico N 	---	---



Os sismos das 14:34 e o das 17:35 foram a norte dos Açores, e o de 2.8 entre o grupo Ocidental e Central.

Mas o estranho é que registei 3 registos "suspeitos" no espaço de 11mnts, um deles é de um sismo, os outros
17:32.41 (?)
17:36.22 (Onda P do sismo 3.8)
17:42.0 (?)


----------



## fablept (17 Jun 2012 às 21:49)

O IM adicionou e retirou dois sismos da Crista Média Atlantico, mas o EMSC tem estes registos.

O registo das 17.42.0 é a onda P do sismo 3.8.
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=273980#summary


----------



## fablept (18 Jun 2012 às 01:16)

Mais dois sismos de magnitude moderada na Crista Media Atlantica:








> 2012-06-18   00:02:49.109min ago	41.92 	N  	29.30 	W  	80	*4.7*	 AZORES ISLANDS REGION
> 2012-06-17   23:32:07.039min ago	41.62 	N  	29.39 	W  	40	*4.4*	 AZORES ISLANDS REGION



Ao todo durante o dia de ontem e hoje


> 2012-06-18   00:02:49.111min ago	41.92 	N  	29.30 	W  	80	*4.7*	 AZORES ISLANDS REGION
> 2012-06-17   23:32:07.042min ago	41.62 	N  	29.39 	W  	40	*4.4*	 AZORES ISLANDS REGION
> 2012-06-17   17:46:50.06hr 27min ago	41.85 	N  	28.68 	W  	15	*3.8*	 AZORES ISLANDS REGION
> 2012-06-17   17:40:59.06hr 33min ago	41.22 	N  	28.80 	W  	10	*3.8*	 AZORES ISLANDS REGION
> ...


----------



## Cenomaniano (18 Jun 2012 às 12:11)




----------



## Hazores (18 Jun 2012 às 13:35)

fica aqui a notícia 



> Um sismo de 4,5 na escala de Richter assolou esta manhã o arquipélago dos Açores.
> 
> O abalo teve epicentro no mar, a cerca de 400 quilómetros a noroeste de Angra do Heroísmo, numa zona denominada crista do Atlântico Norte, que separa a placa tectónica americana, a Ocidente, das placas euroasiática e africana, a Este.
> 
> Este é o segundo sismo a atingir hoje o arquipélago. Pouco depois das duas horas da madrugada, um outro abalo de 5 na escala de Richter, com epicentro na mesma zona, também foi registado na região.


----------



## fablept (18 Jun 2012 às 15:15)

Hazores disse:


> fica aqui a notícia



Ao que parece o sismo de hoje de manhã não foi catalogado pelo IM, apenas pela GFZ:
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=274091#scientific

Eu tenho registado praticamente todos os sismos na Crista Média Atlântica desde ontem e esse da notícia não registei..

Houve uma crise muito parecida a esta em 2010 tambem na Crista Média Atlântica, mas foi mais a sul.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/sismologia-vulcanismo/sismos-portugal-2010-a-4084-6.html#post224364


----------



## Hazores (18 Jun 2012 às 22:21)

fablept disse:


> Ao que parece o sismo de hoje de manhã não foi catalogado pelo IM, apenas pela GFZ:
> http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=274091#scientific
> 
> Eu tenho registado praticamente todos os sismos na Crista Média Atlântica desde ontem e esse da notícia não registei..
> ...



esqueci-me de colocar a fonte da notícia que citei, foi publicada na rádio renascença


----------



## fablept (18 Jun 2012 às 23:24)

Hazores disse:


> esqueci-me de colocar a fonte da notícia que citei, foi publicada na rádio renascença



Esse sismo de 4.5 às 8:53 é um mistério, o EMSC já retirou esse sismo, o IM ainda o tem no catálogo internacional.


> 2012-06-18 08:53 	41,57 	-28,70 	221 	4,1 	Azores Islands Region 	GFZ



E tb continuo sem saber de que se trata o registo que tive às 17:32.42 no dia de ontem..


----------



## fablept (19 Jun 2012 às 23:40)

> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 19-06-2012 pelas 23:05 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.4 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 4 km a Noroeste de Freixo Espada Cinta.
> 
> 
> Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.
> ...









Mais informações sobre o sismo:
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=274330#


----------



## MSantos (20 Jun 2012 às 00:18)

fablept disse:


> Mais informações sobre o sismo:
> http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=274330#



Este sismo de 3.4 de magnitude foi sentido, uma colega minha está perto de Torre de Moncorvo e sentiu o sismo acho que ainda deu para assustar.

O IM indica que foi sentido com intensidade III/IV na escala de Mercalli modificada.

Já foram registadas 2 réplicas deste sismo, uma de 1.1 e outra de 1.2 de magnitude que não foram sentidas.


----------



## MSantos (20 Jun 2012 às 11:21)

MSantos disse:


> Este sismo de 3.4 de magnitude foi sentido, uma colega minha está perto de Torre de Moncorvo e sentiu o sismo acho que ainda deu para assustar.
> 
> O IM indica que foi sentido com intensidade III/IV na escala de Mercalli modificada.
> 
> Já foram registadas 2 réplicas deste sismo, uma de 1.1 e outra de 1.2 de magnitude que não foram sentidas.



Uma outra colega minha também sentiu o sismo ela está em Vale de Salgueiro (Mirandela), aqui em Bragança não senti nadinha. Entretanto o  IM registou mais duas réplicas uma de 0.4 e outra de 1.2.


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2012 às 22:35)

MSantos disse:


> Uma outra colega minha também sentiu o sismo ela está em Vale de Salgueiro (Mirandela), aqui em Bragança não senti nadinha. Entretanto o  IM registou mais duas réplicas uma de 0.4 e outra de 1.2.




Tive relatos de familiares que tambem sentiram o sismo, nomeadamente em Mogadouro relataram que alguns objectos abanaram, e o ruido que se ouvia era semelhante a um helicóptero a descolar, a 5 Km de Mogadouro em Azinhoso ouviram um ruido semelhante a uma trovoada distante, mas que vinha de baixo e parecia que pecorria a zona de Sul para Norte, foi-se aproximando , ouviu-se mais forte e afastou-se deixando de se ouvir...algumas portas bateram..

Segundo relatos da zona de Freixo de  Espada à Cinta, algumas pessoas relataram que as casas abanaram/vibraram por uns segundos, tudo isto acompanhado de um ribombar surdo...


----------



## fablept (24 Jun 2012 às 21:46)

De novo a Crista Media Atlantica com actividade sísmica:



> 2012-06-24 19:40 	41,21 	-29,71 	15 	4,0 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
> 2012-06-24 19:36 	41,06 	-30,07 	15 	4,3 	Crista Média Atlantico N 	---	---



Acabei de registar mais um sismo, que é de maior magnitude do que esses dois sismos. 

Edit: 4.0 na Crista Media Atlantica..
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=274970#scientific


----------



## Azor (25 Jun 2012 às 18:21)

Sismo nos Açores
Abalo de 4,7 atingiu as Flores

Um sismo de magnitude 4,7 na escala de Richter foi registado este domingo no arquipélagos dos Açores, ao largo da ilha das Flores, segundo o Instituto Geológico dos Estados Unidos.

O sismo ocorreu às 18:43 locais (19:43 em Lisboa), com epicentro a nove quilómetros de profundidade e a 270 quilómetros de Santa Cruz das Flores.

De acordo com o Instituto Português do Mar e Atmosfera (antigo Instituto de Meteorologia), este domingo registaram-se ainda outros cinco tremores de terra de fraca intensidade, entre os 2,2 e os 4,3 de magnitude, no arquipélago dos Açores, noticia a Lusa.


http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/acores-sismo-tvi24/1357331-4071.html


----------



## Snowy (13 Jul 2012 às 19:58)

No site do IM:

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 13-07-2012 14:54

2012-07-13 14:54:00
O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 13-07-2012 pelas 14:54 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.5 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 12 km a Noroeste do Redondo.


Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região do Redondo.


Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.



Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IM na Internet (www.meteo.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (www.prociv.pt).


----------



## fablept (17 Jul 2012 às 02:55)

O site EMSC anuncia um sismo de ML3.5 à 01:30, 6km a sul de Tondela






http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=278351

O IM apenas dá a informação de ser ML2.5, mas se for de ML3.5 quase de certeza que foi sentido.


----------



## Vince (17 Jul 2012 às 10:28)

O IM depois mudou para sismo sentido III/IV, e por relatos nas redes sociais foi sentido em mais do que um concelho. Tondela, Santa Comba Dão e Carregal do Sal, dá ideia que os 2.5 do IM serão curtos.


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2012 às 12:56)

2012-07-10 - 17:44:08
Magnitude : 3.2
Local : SW Albufeira

Este sismo não o senti mas estava eu na sala quando oiço um grande estrondo fui ver tinha caído um quadro grade no quarto estranhei se nem janelas estavam abertas como é que caia sem ninguém lhe tocar mas agora está explicado!! e sim foi mesmo a essa hora!


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jul 2012 às 19:22)

boas

este sismo a SW de tondela, foi bem sentido em Santa comba Dão (cidade), sito onde tenho a minha casa. 
não sei a hora certa deste evento mas nesse momento levantei-me para ir beber água e tambem aproveitei e fui a janela... estava uma noite agradável de temperatura e também estava tudo bastante calmo.  
de seguida deitei-me foi então que ouvi um som parecido a um trovão distante, foi então que senti o tremor, a cama vibrou, parecia um telemovel  a vibrar, e a cristaleira tenho uns copos pendurados e eles terlintaram um pouco...   

onde se sentiu mais este tremor (segundo familiares e amigos que estão espalhados pelo concelho), foi nas freguesias que estão á beira rio; S. Joaninho, Treixedo, Nagosela, S. Comba Dão, Vimieiro, Ovoa... na parte sul do concelho não tenho conhecimento... 

foi sentido também no carregal do sal (segundo amigos)

Tondela: Povoa da Rainha, Tondela, Alvarim (segundo amigos)... 

o que poderá ter provocado este sismo??


----------



## irpsit (18 Jul 2012 às 19:27)

Há várias falhas tectónicas existentes em Portugal, não é só a de sudoeste de Lisboa e Sines (que causou o sismo de 1755) que toda a gente conhece. Há muitas mais falhas em Portugal continental mas que, por serem mais pequenas, os sismos resultantes são também mais pequenos, mas eles ocorrem. Estas falhas são do desconhecimento da população em geral. E mesmo mal estudadas pelos cientistas portugueses. (pelo menos há pouca informação sobre o assunto na internet)

Uma dessas falhas existe perto de Freixo Espada Cinta, alinhada N-S, e que provavelmente vai para sul, em direcção a Figueira Castelo Rodrigo. Esta zona teve um sismo a 20 de Junho deste ano.

Outra ocorre também N-S algures no interior alentejano, paralelo ao Guadiana, algures perto de Marvão. Esta zona teve um sismo a 13 Julho deste ano.

Outra ocorre alinhada NNE-SSO na zona do Caramulo, desde o Luso até São Pedro do Sul. É esta a falha que provavelmente resultou neste sismo de anteontem.

Como podem ver os sismos em Portugal continental são facilmente explicados e as zonas sísmicas são conhecidas (embora algumas falhas não estejam confirmadas). 

Além disto, estas falhas frequentemente são também as zonas onde há zonas termais (tais como as nascentes geotérmicas dos Açores). Esta actividade persiste durante milhões de anos. Exemplo no Caramulo existem termas sulfatadas na Curia e em São Pedro do Sul, que ficam nas proximidades da suposta falha tectónica (segundo a minha especulação em ambas as extremidades do Caramulo, por onde a falha percorre e segundo a qual o Caramulo está também alinhado).

Aqui na Islândia é exactamente a mesma situação. Os sismos ocorrem sempre em sítios muito específicos, que é onde também há zonas termais. E o alinhamento das termas, sismos e montanhas é perfeito. As termas aqui também costumam ocorrer sempre na base das montanhas, muitas vezes em ambos os lados. Fora destas zonas, onde não há falhas, não há sismos nem termas (falando de um modo generalista).

Termas em Portugal:





Falhas tectónicas:










ricardop120 disse:


> boas
> 
> este sismo a SW de tondela, foi bem sentido em Santa comba Dão (cidade), sito onde tenho a minha casa.
> não sei a hora certa deste evento mas nesse momento levantei-me para ir beber água e tambem aproveitei e fui a janela... estava uma noite agradável de temperatura e também estava tudo bastante calmo.
> ...


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2012 às 22:28)

Magnitude	mb 4.5
Region	NORTH ATLANTIC OCEAN
Date time	2012-07-30 03:34:58.0 UTC
Location	43.88 N ; 14.97 W
Depth	10 km
Distances	1004 km NW Madrid (pop 3,117,977 ; local time 05:34:58.3 2012-07-30)
531 km W A coruña (pop 242,619 ; local time 05:34:58.3 2012-07-30)
501 km W Ribeira (pop 26,685 ; local time 05:34:58.3 2012-07-30)









> EL IGN REBAJA EN UN PUNTO SU MAGNITUD
> El terremoto registrado al noroeste de Galicia no provocará 'tsunami'
> 
> MADRID, 30 Jul. (EUROPA PRESS) -
> ...


----------



## fablept (14 Ago 2012 às 14:00)

Sismo de ML 4.3 nos Açores, entre o grupo Ocidental e Central:






http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=281715#


----------



## fablept (14 Ago 2012 às 20:37)

fablept disse:


> Sismo de ML 4.3 nos Açores, entre o grupo Ocidental e Central:
> 
> http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=281715#



Tem havido uma certa confusão na comunicação social sobre este sismo, andam a informar que o sismo foi a 106km da Ribeira Grande..e quem pensa na Ribeira Grande, pensa na cidade da Ribeira Grande em S.Miguel.

A não ser que seja uma pequena freguesia algures no grupo central/ocidental, que desconheca, essa indicação está incorrecta e tenho certeza que o que causou essa confusão, foi este link da USGS:
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc000bzdf.php



> 106 km (65 miles) NW of Ribeira Grande, Portugal
> 210 km (130 miles) WNW of Angra do Heroismo, Portugal
> 375 km (233 miles) WNW of Ponta Delgada, Portugal
> 1346 km (836 miles) NW of Camara de Lobos, Portugal


----------



## icewoman (20 Ago 2012 às 02:56)

fablept disse:


> Tem havido uma certa confusão na comunicação social sobre este sismo, andam a informar que o sismo foi a 106km da Ribeira Grande..e quem pensa na Ribeira Grande, pensa na cidade da Ribeira Grande em S.Miguel.
> 
> A não ser que seja uma pequena freguesia algures no grupo central/ocidental, que desconheca, essa indicação está incorrecta e tenho certeza que o que causou essa confusão, foi este link da USGS:
> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc000bzdf.php




este sismo foi sentido pela populaçao?


----------



## Katri (20 Ago 2012 às 05:51)

Olá,

Ultimamente tem feito muitos sismos aqui nos Açores, uns mais sentidos que outros. E outros de baixa intensidade no Continente. Será que está a haver alguma actividade sísmica submersa no Atlântico?
Poderão responder-me?


----------



## fablept (20 Ago 2012 às 12:31)

icewoman disse:


> este sismo foi sentido pela populaçao?



Acho que não, pelo menos o IM e o CVARG não deram essa informação. 


Katri disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Ultimamente tem feito muitos sismos aqui nos Açores, uns mais sentidos que outros. E outros de baixa intensidade no Continente. Será que está a haver alguma actividade sísmica submersa no Atlântico?
> Poderão responder-me?



Boas..

Não acho que a actividade sísmica no Atlântico esteja fora do normal, todos os anos existem alguns sismos de magnitude  ~5 de Norte a Sul do Atlântico , houve alguns sismos de alguma magnitude na Crista Média Atlântica, mas nada de especial..de resto pelos Açores, à excepção do Banco D. João de Castro e a pequena crise sísmica perto da Graciosa, a actividade sísmica nos Açores tem estado na média dos outros anos.

Acho que até a actividade sísmica global este ano, está um pouco abaixo da média..


----------



## fablept (20 Ago 2012 às 17:09)

> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 20-08-2012 pelas 15:21 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 2.5 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 10 km a Este-Nordeste da Ribeirinha (Faial).
> 
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na freguesia da Ribeirinha (Ilha do Faial).
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (20 Ago 2012 às 18:10)

Foi registado um abalo sísmico na ilha do Faial às 15h21 mais propriamente na zona da Ribeirinha de magnitude 2,5 na Escala de Richter e com intensidade III na Escala de Mercalli Modificada


----------



## Snowy (22 Ago 2012 às 12:56)

Há gente para tudo mesmo...




> 21-08-2012 11:00
> 
> Vândalos assaltam e destroem estação sísmica na ilha de S. Miguel
> ​
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (22 Ago 2012 às 13:37)

Snowy disse:


> Há gente para tudo mesmo...



Sinceramente não sei o que ganham com isto mas pronto


----------



## Snowy (26 Ago 2012 às 11:33)

Sismo sentido no continente ontem.



> Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 25-08-2012 14:55
> 
> 2012-08-25 14:55:00
> 
> ...


----------



## trepkos (30 Ago 2012 às 23:19)

Alguém sentiu um sismo agora na zona de Évora? Pareceu-me agora ter ouvido o _rugido da terra_, durou 2 ou 3 segundos.


----------



## Snowy (5 Set 2012 às 19:19)

Sismo de fraca intensidade sentido na ilha do Faial esta manhã.



> 05-09-2012 10:00
> 
> Ribeirinha, Faial
> 
> ...


----------



## jorgepaulino (23 Set 2012 às 22:14)

O nosso IM está a demorar a colocar os resultados, não vou esperar mais, ficam os do IGN.ES que costumam ser ligeiramente mais elevados:

- Foi um belo estrondo !

1167113	23/09/2012	20:20:10	38.7992	-7.9673	 12 	   	2.5 	4 	 N ARRAIOLOS.POR

*Edit:*

Afinal desta vez parece que os valores não diferem muito:

2012-09-23 20:20	38,78	-7,98	14	2,4	NE Arraiolos	---	---


----------



## ecobcg (24 Set 2012 às 23:04)

Ainda sem informação do IM, mas já alguns relatos de um sismo sentido na zona de Loulé e Beja... e o site do IM já está em baixo!


----------



## cardu (24 Set 2012 às 23:07)

ecobcg disse:


> Ainda sem informação do IM, mas já alguns relatos de um sismo sentido na zona de Loulé e Beja... e o site do IM já está em baixo!



O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 24-09-2012 pelas 22:52 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.6 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 14 km a Oeste-Sudoeste de Ourique.


Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.


Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Set 2012 às 23:07)

Informação do IGN.ES

Evento	Fecha	Hora (GMT)*	Latitud	Longitud	Prof.
(km)	Int. Máx.	Mag.	Tipo Mag. (**)	Localización
ign2012svel	24/09/2012	21:52:48	37.6300	-8.3700	 10	  	4.0	4	W OURIQUE.PO

magnitude 4.0, epicentro perto de Ourique.

PS: Aqui em Silves não dei por nada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Set 2012 às 23:11)

> Magnitude ML 4.4
> 
> Region PORTUGAL
> 
> ...



Eu não senti nada e estava aqui sentado. O EMSC já tem 2 testemunhos mas ainda não foi validado.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Set 2012 às 23:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu não senti nada e estava aqui sentado. O EMSC já tem 2 testemunhos mas ainda não foi validado.



Pois, em conversa no facebook, tenho dois relatos, um de Loulé e outro em Beja, que afirmam ter sentido já um bom abanão.


----------



## Agreste (24 Set 2012 às 23:21)

Também estava por aqui a escrevinhar coisas e não dei por nada...


----------



## fablept (24 Set 2012 às 23:22)

O EMSC dá como ML4.4

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=286527


----------



## marco_antonio (24 Set 2012 às 23:46)

Ourique
Sismo de magnitude 3,6 leva centenas para a rua
http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/in...cao=Sul&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Azor (28 Set 2012 às 10:49)

Última actualização - Sismo Açores 



> Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 28-09-2012 00:47
> 2012-09-28 00:47:00





> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 28-09-2012 pelas 00:47 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.1 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 20 km a Sul de Santo Espírito (Santa Maria).
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Almagreira (Ilha de Santa Maria).
> 
> ...




http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/actividade/


----------



## fablept (17 Out 2012 às 13:57)

Josephine novamente com alguma actividade, sendo os eventos mais relevantes de 3.6 e 3.7..


```
2012-10-17 09:41 	37,05 	-13,05 	10 	2,1 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-10-17 09:04 	37,06 	-13,34 	10 	2,4 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-10-17 08:04 	37,08 	-13,08 	10 	2,6 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-10-17 02:09 	37,11 	-13,18 	10 	1,8 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-10-17 02:07 	37,11 	-13,12 	10 	2,7 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-10-16 22:04 	36,99 	-13,07 	10 	2,0 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-10-16 21:53 	37,05 	-13,08 	10 	1,8 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-10-16 18:41 	37,09 	-13,19 	10 	2,2 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-10-16 17:43 	37,04 	-13,09 	10 	2,0 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-10-16 17:31 	37,15 	-13,12 	10 	2,1 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-10-16 17:29 	37,02 	-13,16 	10 	2,4 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-10-16 17:29 	37,18 	-13,34 	10 	2,3 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-10-16 14:13 	37,01 	-13,06 	10 	2,3 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-10-16 11:17 	37,00 	-13,06 	10 	2,6 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-10-16 11:13 	37,05 	-13,13 	10 	3,7 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-10-16 07:36 	37,10 	-13,04 	10 	2,2 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-10-16 07:23 	36,98 	-13,06 	10 	2,1 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-10-16 06:08 	37,16 	-13,14 	10 	2,1 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-10-16 06:04 	37,07 	-13,11 	10 	2,0 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-10-16 05:28 	37,08 	-13,13 	10 	2,9 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-10-16 05:16 	37,08 	-13,15 	10 	3,6 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-10-16 03:02 	37,06 	-13,07 	10 	2,5 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-10-15 21:56 	37,10 	-13,07 	10 	2,7 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-10-15 21:50 	37,07 	-13,12 	10 	3,1 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-10-15 20:04 	37,12 	-13,13 	10 	2,3 	Josephine 	---	---
2012-10-15 19:55 	37,08 	-13,12 	10 	3,1 	Josephine 	---	---

Fonte: [url]http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/actividade/[/url]
```


----------



## fablept (18 Out 2012 às 13:47)

Crista Média Atlântica com alguma actividade, ocorreu 10 sismos com magnitude >=3.0 nas últimas 5 horas, sendo o mais relevante de Ml4.1 às 08:38. Nenhum sismo foi sentido.








> 2012-10-18 11:11:48	39.4	-29.712	3.4 ML	Crista Media Atlantica
> 2012-10-18 10:33:04	39.326	-29.864	3.0 ML	Crista Media Atlantica
> 2012-10-18 10:30:43	39.491	-29.804	3.3 ML	Crista Media Atlantica
> 2012-10-18 10:29:26	39.221	-29.937	3.0 ML	Crista Media Atlantica
> ...


----------



## fablept (23 Out 2012 às 21:19)

Mais dois enxames sísmicos em Portugal durante o dia de hoje:

Crista Média Atlântica (Açores). 12 sismos >=2.0, sendo o das 15.52h o maior de intensidade (Ml3.5).

À cerca de 1 ou 2 anos, suspeitou-se de actividade vulcânica nesta zona..



> 2012-10-23 18:08 	39,45 	-29,92 	10 	2,8 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
> 2012-10-23 18:02 	39,46 	-29,91 	10 	2,7 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
> 2012-10-23 16:00 	39,43 	-29,93 	9 	3,0 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
> 2012-10-23 15:57 	39,34 	-29,96 	10 	3,0 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
> ...



Josephine. 14 sismos, sendo o 02.15h o de maior intensidade, 2.9. A maioria destes sismos, de fraca intensidade, só são possíveis registar pois o IM tem instalado sismometros de fundo oceânico..muito provavelmente instalados na Josephine.



> 2012-10-23 05:59 	37,14 	-13,11 	10 	2,2 	Josephine 	---	---
> 2012-10-23 04:23 	37,15 	-13,29 	10 	2,1 	Josephine 	---	---
> 2012-10-23 03:49 	37,05 	-13,06 	10 	2,4 	Josephine 	---	---
> 2012-10-23 03:00 	37,07 	-13,24 	10 	2,0 	Josephine 	---	---
> ...


----------



## AzoreanShark (23 Out 2012 às 22:04)

Hoje fez este

 2012-10-23 10:16:08 Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel) 1.7ML


----------



## fablept (11 Dez 2012 às 13:50)

Segundo sismo com magnitude superior a ML3.5 na Falha da Gloria no espaço de 5 dias..


----------



## ecobcg (12 Dez 2012 às 18:18)

> *Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 12-12-2012 16:46*
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 12-12-2012 pelas 16:46 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.8 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 14 km a Sudoeste de Albufeira.
> 
> ...



Não dei por nada...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Dez 2012 às 19:45)

E cá está o registo deste evento na minha estação:


----------



## vitoreis (12 Dez 2012 às 23:57)

Sentido num 1º andar de Faro. Foi de muito curta duração mas confirmado no momento por mim e pela colega ao meu lado.


----------



## Marisitah (13 Dez 2012 às 05:44)

*Açores*

2012-12-12 | 11:10 | 37,50 | -25,16 | 1	| 2,3 | Banco Grande Norte
2012-12-12 | 11:02 | 37,50 |	 -25,14 | 5	| 2,8 | Banco Grande Norte


----------



## Cenomaniano (17 Dez 2012 às 01:44)

* 2.1 - NORTH ATLANTIC OCEAN - 2012-12-16 16:30:44 UTC*


----------



## fablept (25 Dez 2012 às 14:11)

> Actividade sísmica a W de S. Miguel, na Fossa Hirondelle, ligeiramente acima do normal
> 
> 2012-12-25 08:02:15	37.974	-26.108	2.8 ML	Fossa Hirondelle
> 2012-12-25 06:52:52	37.964	-26.048	2.1 ML	Fossa Hirondelle
> ...








Registei estes 3 sismos durante a noite, ainda andei à procura para ver se havia vestigios de mais algum sismo, mas não encontrei mais nada.


----------



## jorgepaulino (29 Dez 2012 às 11:29)

2012-12-29 09:20	38,75	-8,08	19	2,1	NW Arraiolos	---	---

Ouvido.

Pelo rugido parecia de menos magnitude, mas a profundidade deve influenciar no som.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Dez 2012 às 22:17)

jorgepaulino disse:


> 2012-12-29 09:20	38,75	-8,08	19	2,1	NW Arraiolos	---	---
> 
> Ouvido.
> 
> Pelo rugido parecia de menos magnitude, mas a profundidade deve influenciar no som.



Hehe
Pode ser que seja mais uma crise de micro-sismicidade a começar!!

Relatas-te isso no site do IPMA?


----------



## jorgepaulino (30 Dez 2012 às 01:41)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Hehe
> Pode ser que seja mais uma crise de micro-sismicidade a começar!!
> 
> Relatas-te isso no site do IPMA?



Xiii esperamos bem que não !

Não relatei desta vez.

Para a próxima se estiver com o computador ligado vou ser mais rápido que os sismografos !!!!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (30 Dez 2012 às 10:37)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Xiii esperamos bem que não !
> 
> Não relatei desta vez.
> 
> Para a próxima se estiver com o computador ligado vou ser mais rápido que os sismografos !!!!



Acho que ainda vais a tempo, não?


----------



## fablept (30 Dez 2012 às 17:26)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Xiii esperamos bem que não !
> 
> Não relatei desta vez.
> 
> Para a próxima se estiver com o computador ligado vou ser mais rápido que os sismografos !!!!



Se fores bem rápido!! Conforme a profundidade do sismo, a onda sísmica primária leva meia dúzia de segundos a chegar ao sismometro mais próximo de ti.

Acabei de registar um sismo Ml3.1 (Castromar  - Terceira).

Vai se lá compreender a actividade sísmica, passa-se meses e meses que registo ocasionalmente sismos ao longo do mês, mas desde meados de Novembro, que tem ocorrido sismos em praticamente todas as zonas sísmicas à volta de S.Miguel/Sta Maria:

-Castromar
-Fossa Hirondelle
-Banco Grande Norte
-Fossa Povoação
-Maciço Povoação
-Formigas
-Falha da Gloria


Alguns sismos com epicentro ~20km e outros superficiais ~1km. Até a semana passada houve um sismo no Congro (centro da ilha de S.Miguel) a 21km de profundidade..e o normal costuma ser entre 1 e 5km.


----------

